# Video abspielen



## Markus Java (15. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen.....

ich hab folgendes Problem bei dem ich absolut nicht weiterkomme:
Ich schreibe an einem Programm, das zugleich ein Video-File-Archiever und ein Media-Player realisieren soll. Das archievieren habe ich mittels einer Datenbank gelöst, was ja relativ einfach ist.
Da es mir nicht möglich war aus meiner GUI heraus z.B den Winamp zu starten, der dann den entsprechenden Film abspielt (den Winamp selbst zu starten ist kein Probelm  ), würde ich gerne mit der JMF arbeiten. Nur leider kenne ich mich null damit aus. Wenn jemand eine Referenz/Turorial oder ein kleines Beispielprogramm dafür hat, würde mir das schon weiter helfen

Danke und schönen Abend noch


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. März 2004)

Hallo!

Vielleicht hilft dir das: http://developers.sun.com/dev/edu/camps/new/javamedia_codecamp/download.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Wolfsbein (5. Juli 2005)

Aus aktuellem Anlass hole ich das mal hoch. Unser Mann für die GUI probiert schon tagelang mit JMF rum und versucht ein Video abzuspielen. Da wir plattformunabhängig arbeiten, können wir die Windows only Version die Tom hier gepostet hat nicht verwenden. Es gibt haufenweise Artikel zu JMF, aber die Beispiele funktionieren alle nicht. Daher meine Frage: Hat das irgendjemand schon mal hinbekommen, oder kennt ein anderes Package mit dem man Videos in SWING abspielen kann? Danke.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

 Wenns speziell unter Win32 sein soll könnte man auch SWT verwenden:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182503.html&highlight=Avi

 gruß Tom


----------



## Wolfsbein (6. Juli 2005)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wenns speziell unter Win32 sein soll könnte man auch SWT verwenden:
> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182503.html&highlight=Avi
> ...


Gibs zu! Du hast einen Bot, der das Forum scannt und wenn du nicht da bist Antworten aus Textbausteinen generiert . Genau das habe ich doch geschrieben: Wir sind plattformunabhängig und dein Beispiel kennen wir. Bin gespannt was der Bot jetzt sagt .


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo!



> Gibs zu! Du hast einen Bot, der das Forum scannt und wenn du nicht da bist Antworten aus Textbausteinen generiert


 ups... ;-) Sorry, war wohl wieder zu schnell... hab das mit JMF auch mal realisiert. Wenn ich die Tage mal wieder Zeit habe setze ich mal ein kleines Beispiel hier rein.

 Gruß Tom


----------



## Wolfsbein (6. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank. Das wäre super.


----------



## torsch2711 (7. Juli 2005)

Hi ich schalt mich auch mal kurz ein 

  hier ein link zu einem vorherigen Thema dazu:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials210049.html&highlight=JMF

 Vielleicht hilft es ja.
 Hatte auch mal mit JMF was gemacht, ist aber schon länger her und ich weiss noch, dass es nicht allzu schwierig war und lief 


 Gruss,

 Torsten


----------

